# [iceweasel 3] Exportar marcadores y búsquedas (cerrado)

## AnimAlf

Hola, me he actualizado a la versión 3 de iceweasel (se nota que también soy debianero).

Nunca he conseguido importar la lista de marcadores, no se si es, que no se, ya que los archivos de las versiones anteriores siguen ahí.

Antes lo solucionaba editando los archivos bookmarks.html y me preguntaba, la opción de importar. ¿Alguien sabrá como se utiliza importar? Nunca encuentra nada!

¿Habeis visto que pulsando en la lista desplegable que hay en la casilla de texto, aparece añadir gentoo para las búsquedas? je, je, ¡qué pasada! aunque seguramente soy él último en enterarme, me ha gustado mucho la experiencia.

¿Hay algún modo de modificar la url de la búsqueda para limitarla a los grupos en castellano? ¿Donde se esconde esa configuración?

Saludos

----------

## JotaCE

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

> Hola, me he actualizado a la versión 3 de iceweasel (se nota que también soy debianero).
> 
> Nunca he conseguido importar la lista de marcadores, no se si es, que no se, ya que los archivos de las versiones anteriores siguen ahí.
> 
> Antes lo solucionaba editando los archivos bookmarks.html y me preguntaba, la opción de importar. ¿Alguien sabrá como se utiliza importar? Nunca encuentra nada!
> ...

 

Lamento colega no poder ayudarte con tu inquietud.   :Embarassed: 

Aprovechando este hilo, por que debian no usa firefox y lo reemplaza por iceweasel, alguna vez compile firefox con la USE flag para tener iceweasel y senti que es casi lo mismo, solo el splash fue diferente, bueno eso noté al primer vistazo, en realidad enseguida volvi a mi firefox de toda la vida.! 

Mi pregunta es entonces por que la diferencia si el codigo fuente es el mismo?

----------

## ekz

Para importarlos, puedes copiar tu fichero bookmarks.html a tu home por ejemplo, y luego vas a la opción Marcadores -> Organizar marcadores, ahí hay un botón que dice "Importar y respaldar", pero escoge la opción "Importar HTML" y eliges el fichero bookmarks.html.

Por lo menos así lo hice cuando en el otro PC (con windows) los marcadores sólo eran reconocidos por ffx2 y no por ffx3.

Sobre la caja de búsqueda, si es muy útil, pero supongo que todos coincidimos en que la función de búsqueda (o indexado tal vez) de los foros phpbb no es la mejor... Así que te recomiendo esta que busca en los foros mediante google:

http://mycroft.mozdev.org/search-engines.html?name=gentoo+google

Saludos

----------

## achaw

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Mi pregunta es entonces por que la diferencia si el codigo fuente es el mismo?

 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel

Esta en la Wikipedia. Recuerdo cuando nacio esta bifurcacion de FF, si no me equivoco (no tengo ganas de leer ahora  :Smile: ), por una tonteria de licencia del logo e icono...algo asi, en el enlace lo explican mejor. Talibanes del Soft Libre los llamaron a los compañeros de Debian...y eso que no la usa Stallman.

Saludos

----------

## gringo

en gentoo pasa lo mismo : si tienes intención de distribuir binarios de ff tienes que compilar ff con el use bindist.

saluetes

----------

## AnimAlf

Tengo ya los marcadores como deben, gracias por las respuestas.

Sigo dudando de que hace la opción Importar del menú Archivo. Es una duda de siempre, creo que desde que me puse mi primer Netscape me persigue, es sólo por curiosidad ¿alguien sabe qué/dónde es lo que busca para importar?

Coincido con lo de Google, pero no desisto  :Smile: 

----------

## ekz

Ahh, ahora veo a la opción que te refieres, esa opción por ejemplo en windows, importa los favoritos que tengas en IE (creo que netscape también) como marcadores en ffx, pero ahora que lo dices desconozco si en linux funcionará.

Saludos

----------

## AnimAlf

Supongo que esperaba encontrar que también se importara sus propios datos de veriones anteriores. No ofrece alternativas de búsqueda, sólo, no encuentra y no busca por el disco, rápidamente dice que nada que hacer. La configuracion parece que me la arrastró, los certificados de seguridad se mantuvieron también tras actualizar.

Representa que la importación sólo se llevará a cabo con aplicaciones que estén funcionando en el mismo sistema, y si tubiese datos del opera estos sí se importarían. Pues podrían permitir indicar la ruta! por si estos datos, estubiesen por ejemplo en un medio extraible.

En mismas versiones copiaba el contenido del directorio unico que crea al arrancar por primera vez, el contenido del anterior lo ponia en el reciente (sin piedad X'D), pero aquí no he visto dicho almacen. No he visto un directorio similar al que tenia en la versión anterior. ¿el directorio de configuración personal siguie siendo el mismo? o me confundo y ese directorio es un identificador de sesión única de usuario y se siguie utilizando el mismo que en la versión anterior.

----------

## ColdWind

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

> me he actualizado a la versión 3 de iceweasel (se nota que también soy debianero).

 

Iceweasel no está en Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## AnimAlf

 *ColdWind wrote:*   

> Iceweasel no está en Gentoo 

 

~ # USE=iceweasel emerge -av firefox

 :Razz:  Saludos   :Razz: 

----------

## ColdWind

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

>  *ColdWind wrote:*   Iceweasel no está en Gentoo  
> 
> ~ # USE=iceweasel emerge -av firefox

 

Oh :p

----------

## Stolz

El tema ya está cerrado pero creo que alguno le interesará la extensión de Firefox llamada Foxmarks. Yo la llamo el "El rsync de los bookmarks". Mantiene una copia actualizada de tus marcadores en un servidor y puedes hacer uso de ella desde cualquier ordenador. Si agregas un marcador en el trabajo cuando llegas a casa lo tienes, o si por ejemplo pierdes los datos al reinstalar o actualizar no cuesta nada restaurarlos, es todo automático.

----------

